# Am i allowed to sell full bottles of E Liquid on classifieds for sale?



## Mike byleveldt (19/5/19)

Am i allowed to sell full bottles of E Liquid ?


----------



## David.Fisher (19/5/19)

I guess as long as it's not for business purposes.


----------



## Silver (19/5/19)

Mike byleveldt said:


> Am i allowed to sell full bottles of E Liquid ?



Hi @Mike byleveldt 
Please read the Classifieds Rules (sticky in the for sale thread)

If it’s related to any type of commercial or dealing purposes then no 

If you have one or two of your own personal bottles of juice you are not vaping then that is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike byleveldt (19/5/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mike byleveldt
> Please read the Classifieds Rules (sticky in the for sale thread)
> 
> If it’s related to any type of commercial or dealing purposes then no
> ...


Ok thank you


----------

